# Stolen lab puppies only 2 weeks old :(



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

* PLEASE CROSSPOST

information concerning the 6 stolen 2 week old Labrador puppies:

* Stolen during a burglary in Aldborough, Norfolk on 15th May 2010
* These 6 puppies are only 2 weeks old and still reliant on their mother.
* Colour: golden
* There is a reward.
* Police Aware.Please be Vigilant!
* Contact: Dean [email protected]
* Phone: Natalie 01263 761 642


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Just done a quick scan, and this has been cross-posted across most of the forums and Facebook - the breeder and mum must be going out of their minds - please god they are found safe and well soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah hopefully someone will see it and know where they are.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there any update on this?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

haven't heard anything


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

these little ones were found :thumbup:
They were dumped in a field close to their home!! 
Thankfully somebody found them in time and they are back with mum and all doing well, :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

brilliant news


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh thats good  thanks for the update


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic that they were found! :thumbup:


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

ninja said:


> these little ones were found :thumbup:
> They were dumped in a field close to their home!!
> Thankfully somebody found them in time and they are back with mum and all doing well, :thumbup:


Glad they are back safe and well:thumbup:, but seriously. what was the point. some people are just so sick.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gosh so glad they were found and all are safe and well with their mum!


----------

